

Microsoft reorg: the missing answer - owlmusic
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jul/15/microsoft-reorg-missing-answer-monday-note

======
venomsnake
The thing about declining PCs is ... misleading. Intel has always sold its
chips with 10+ years life. As long as you replace some capacitors on the MB, a
PC can last a long long time. The whole industry was just lucky they got
obsoleted after 6 months. And around 2006 we got PCs that were good enough. So
people are replacing less PCs or commissioning them for other roles.

The second blow on MS - they did it themselves. XP showed that an OS can last
a decade and Office is stagnating since 1997. So what is the hurry in
upgrading?

The PC is very healthy. It is just that it is not profitable. Until we have
quarters of declining commissioned PC-s - then we will have to say it is in
trouble.

------
e3pi
>Microsoft reorg: the missing answer:

    
    
       {bald white elephant in the room}'
    

i.e., Not.

